# Oh Boy, chicken!



## wolfsnaps88

I had three chickens. I really loved those chickens. I cooked for them, gave them yummy foods and even gave them a shed to sleep in when Sandy hit the East coast and pounded us with rain (their little coop was just not very waterproof). So they stayed in the shed and during the day would free range. I would check for hawks as I thought they might be tempted to snack on a bird. All was well for about 5 months. And then, we were attacked. A fox killed two of my chickens. TWO! I went outside in broad daylight (10 am) and saw it run away. Then, I saw the feathers....I found popcorn laying dead in the shed behind the nest box. Ducky was never found. Not even a feather was found. 


So Big Momma (my favorite of the three and the friendliest) was still alive. What to do with her? I was already devastated at the loss. I couldn't lose her too. chickens do not do well alone. They need their flock. I am not going to get more chickens without having a more secure set up. So I brought her inside. She had suffered from a slight case of frostbite on her comb so I treated her for that and put her in my dog crate that I use to feed Sargeant in. Days passed and I could see her frustration growing. She was used to free ranging and being stuck in a cage was not ok. So I did what any insane, irrational person would do. I ordered her a chicken diaper of course! 

It came today. So My husband helped me bathe her and then I put it on her. She is not a fan. It is a bit snug. I am hoping she wears it in and gets used to it so she can have her freedom (even if only for a little while during the day). 

Anyways, I never thought I would have an indoor chicken. I admit, like any bird, they are very messy. I am cleaning her cage multiple times a day. I have had parrots before so its not a shock or anything. Still though, chickens really SHOULD be outside animals. She will be happier outside and when I have her coop and buddies, she will go back out there. But for now, she gets to enjoy a warm house and extra treats. 






























Big Momma decided perching on Hunter would be a good idea. Hunter did not agree. He is a good boy though and since I was there, nothing bad happened.


----------



## bett

What a picture!


----------



## doggiedad

you and your chicken are crazy. the dog is ok. :smile:


----------



## Unosmom

cute story, love the diaper


----------



## lovemydogsalways

Oh my this is hilarious.
Sorry you lost the other two.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Awww. Well, I did not even know there was such a thing as a chicken diaper. Things you learn on this forum...

BTW, I thought maybe you might have decided to butcher Big Mama. But she is alive and well and living the cushy life inside- yay!

Sorry about her friends.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

LOL! Thats dedicated! I have always wondered something about chicken diapers. I guess when you change them, you find an egg in there as well? I kn ow there are people who keep chickens in the house as pets with diapers, but eggs are layed in there as well? I'm guessing a diaper isn't going to stop the laying, but those would be some messy eggs!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

A chicken technically could lay an egg in there if its on them when they are ready to lay. Gross. I put it on her last night and she managed to poop on the floor anyways. Wth! 

Chickens only have one hole...they poop with it, mate with it, and lay eggs with it. Weird huh...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Yea, I'm guessing I guess since they lay daily, that at least once a day you would have an egg during one of the diaper changes.


----------



## Herzo

And this would be why I don't have any chickens till I get a good set up. Dang predators, I know they have to eat also but!!! I have never heard of a chicken diaper.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I don't leave it on her very long. Mostly at night when I am home and settled, I will leave her out for 30 minutes or so to stretch her legs. I dont think they are comfortable enough to wear all day long...


----------



## GoingPostal

Funny! I know one person with a pet duck and one with a pet chicken in house, they wear diapers too.


----------



## xchairity_casex

atleadt she has a wonderful owner to look after her who is willing to deal with the messy-ness.
i can imagine how often your having to clean that cage shes staying in, when i had my buttons i would clean the cages daily-didnt seem to matter because 5 minutes later they were back to being filty again!
and when they walk thru and stir it up it reeks!


----------

